# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  virgjeria

## ardit008

Pershendetjee kam nje pyetje , nese ka mundsi dikush mem treguu se a mundet te humbet virgjeriaa tek nje femer me ane te operacioneve qe ajo ka pasur  p.sh ka pas gur ne veshke dhe  e dashura ime thot qe e ka humb virgjerin per shkak te operacionit  qe  ka beree ?

----------


## Meriamun

Cfare nuk ben vaki por heqja e gurit me arthroskopi ben te mundur hyrjen nepermjet uretres dhe ska aspak lidhje me vaginen. Per te pasur nje ide me te qarte shiko foton me poshte



PS. Por gjithsesi per mendimin tim mos e vrit mendjen per kete gje sepse mbi te gjitha e rendesishme eshte dashuria. Nese ti me te vertete e don ate vajzen mos u merr me investigime te ketij lloji, pervec kesaj nuk duhet harruar qe virgjeria mund te humbase edhe si rrjedhoje e infeksioneve apo e sforcimeve fizike, sidomos gjate femijerise.

----------


## Busy Girl

Ka plot menyra aksidentale per ta humbur. Gjithsesi me vjen keq qe ende e mbani mendjen te virgjeria.

----------

Isabel2 (06-02-2015)

----------


## Isabel2

Ehhhh dreqi ta Haje 
Te gjithe murator ngelen :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Meriamun

Problemi eshte se nje pjese e madhe rrin e mburren me ushtrine e femrave qe mund te kene pasur ndersa kur vjen puna tek gruaja e duan ne qese, ndersa per tjerat qe kane pasur te bejne dhe braktisur apo mashtruar, se cojne aspak ne mendje se kush do martohet me ata.

Por qe fatkeqesisht ka shume femra budallaqe dhe naive qe mashtrohen nga fjalet e bukura dhe pastaj mbesin me gisht ne goje e vuajne pasojat.

----------

*~Rexhina~* (06-02-2015),Arvima (07-02-2015)

----------


## Lulke

Meriamun me duket mu apo je pak i acaruar me gjinin femerore pak ´vetem sot ´ ti?  :ngerdheshje:  jam dakort me mendimin tend te pare ne kte teme .  :buzeqeshje:   p.s Isabelle Hahahaha

----------


## Isabel2

Po cfare pasojash aman???
Gjithnje virgjerie humbet nga muratoret,,,,, pastaj dy rruge ka ose ngelesh me muratorin!!
Ose muratori kerkon vrima te tjera lol
Dhe fati te buzeqesh me ndonje qe nuk e ka mendjen tek Cipa 24/7

Nejse ju muratore lexoni I cik;
Kujdes se mos hani sapunin per djath....
Degjova se qepjet Jane shtuar madje ka dhe oferta; 2 per cmimin e 1 :ngerdheshje:

----------

Lulke (06-02-2015)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Cfare nuk ben vaki por heqja e gurit me arthroskopi ben te mundur hyrjen nepermjet uretres dhe ska aspak lidhje me vaginen. Per te pasur nje ide me te qarte shiko foton me poshte
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Por gjithsesi per mendimin tim mos e vrit mendjen per kete gje sepse mbi te gjitha e rendesishme eshte dashuria. Nese ti me te vertete e don ate vajzen mos u merr me investigime te ketij lloji, pervec kesaj nuk duhet harruar qe virgjeria mund te humbase edhe si rrjedhoje e infeksioneve apo e sforcimeve fizike, sidomos gjate femijerise.



*Bordelloja vetëm me gra të martuara*

Postuar më: 06 Shkurt 2015 10:30

Desperate Housewives Get Work In Brothel

Një bordello e klasit të lartë në Rusi punësonte vetëm gra të martuara.

Ajo është bastisur gjatë një aksioni të policisë.

Shumica e bashkëshortëve as nuk ia kishin idenë se gratë e tyre punonin si prostituta.

Shumë prej tyre kërkonin deri në 400 euro për një orë shërbim.

Shtëpiaket e dëshpëruara josheshin në këtë biznes me premtimin se do fitonin një dorë të mirë parash.

Përpara se të punësoheshin, ato paraqisnin një certifikatë martesore.

Policia tha se arrestoi 11 persona, kurse drejtuesja e bordellos, e njohur edhe si “Mamma”, u arratis.

Ato do gjobiten, por telashet tani do i kenë me bashkëshortët.

http://www.mapo.al/2015/02/bordelloj...a-te-martuara/

----------

Meriamun (06-02-2015)

----------


## Meriamun

> Meriamun me duket mu apo je pak i acaruar me gjinin femerore pak ´vetem sot ´ ti?  jam dakort me mendimin tend te pare ne kte teme .   p.s Isabelle Hahahaha ��


 :ngerdheshje: 

Lulke, ne fakt ske faj ti por jam shprehur ne menyre te gabuar une. Kisha ne mendje dicka tjeter dhe ne menyren si e kam formuluar ka dale komplet ndryshe. Po doja te them qe shumica e meshkujve mburren me ushtrine e femrave qe kane pasur por kur vjen puna tek gruja e vet e duan te virgjer, por harrojne qe edhe kjo pjesa e zhvirgjeruar prej tyre do martohet nje dite.

Me pak fjale i bie qe nje pjese e madhe shqiptaresh kane fjetur me gruan njeri-tjetrit :P

----------


## mia@

> Pershendetjee kam nje pyetje , nese ka mundsi dikush mem treguu se a mundet te humbet virgjeriaa tek nje femer me ane te operacioneve qe ajo ka pasur  p.sh ka pas gur ne veshke dhe  e dashura ime thot qe e ka humb virgjerin per shkak te operacionit  qe  ka beree ?


Nga e kuptoi ajo qe e humbi virgjerine pikerisht nga operacioni? I tha doktori, " Na fal se padashje te c'virgjeruam"? Lol Mire j'ua bejne juve qe e kerkoni me ngulm virgjerine. 😱

----------


## broken_smile

> Po cfare pasojash aman???
> *Gjithnje virgjerie humbet nga muratoret*,,,,, pastaj dy rruge ka ose ngelesh me muratorin!!
> Ose muratori kerkon vrima te tjera lol
> Dhe fati te buzeqesh me ndonje qe nuk e ka mendjen tek Cipa 24/7
> 
> Nejse ju muratore lexoni I cik;
> Kujdes se mos hani sapunin per djath....
> Degjova se qepjet Jane shtuar madje ka dhe oferta; 2 per cmimin e 1


po keto statistika nga i more? gjithnje thua ti, yyy cfare fjale e rende. po mire, gjithmone fajin muratori e paska keshtu, nuk mund te ndodhe qe ta braktisin muratorin?
po muratoret do kene edhe halle te tjera pervec virgjerise them une...

----------


## skender76

> Pershendetjee kam nje pyetje , nese ka mundsi dikush mem treguu se a mundet te humbet virgjeriaa tek nje femer me ane te operacioneve qe ajo ka pasur  p.sh ka pas gur ne veshke dhe  e dashura ime thot qe e ka humb virgjerin per shkak te operacionit  qe  ka beree ?


Nuk jam dr mhilli", por qendroji afer goces se paska pas operacion t'vshitr...
Tashi Ardit, nese edhe ti je i virgjer te kuptoj" qe kerkon te lidhesh me nje femer te virgjer.
Por, ne t'kundert vetem genjen vehten...

----------


## Isabel2

> po keto statistika nga i more? gjithnje thua ti, yyy cfare fjale e rende. po mire, gjithmone fajin muratori e paska keshtu, nuk mund te ndodhe qe ta braktisin muratorin?
> po muratoret do kene edhe halle te tjera pervec virgjerise them une...


Sigurisht kerkojne te ndertojne ndertime pa leje...... :perqeshje: 
Pastaj Hallet e tjera Jane si ti shembin perseri ate qe ndertuan :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 

Nejse ti si Dok mund te me thuash nese e humb virgjerine kur behesh operation per Appendicitis?

----------


## pranvera bica

Akoma me mentalitetin e virgjerise...tani ka metoda qe edhe sikur mos jete e tille vajza ,meshkujt ta hane sapunin per djathe...rrofte mjekesia dhe metodat e saj.!Nuk besoj se eshte aktuale kjo teme tani!Nje mikja ime me fillimet e demokracise u martua ne Itali dhe i shoqi kur e pa qe ishte e virgjer e talli duke i thene se paske qene e mbetur ne Shqiperi  qe nuk te ka preferuar njeri...gjeni nje vajze te mire ,qe te kuptoheni dhe shkoni mire dhe lereni historine e virgjerise!Humbja e saj mund te jete e menyrave nga me te ndryshmet ku plot vajza bien edhe viktima po nuk do te thote se nuk jane vajza te mira!

----------

Isabel2 (06-02-2015)

----------


## busavata

pranvera , kur tshkyhet  cipa  nuk ka mjek qe e qep .. metoda mashtruse ndoshta ka .. po te ishte ashtu si thua Ti , ka femra qe  da ta kishin ngjitur  :

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nai shenj tjeter oroskopi nuk ka ?

----------

busavata (06-02-2015)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Problemi eshte se nje pjese e madhe rrin e mburren me ushtrine e femrave qe mund te kene pasur ndersa kur vjen puna tek gruaja e duan ne qese, ndersa per tjerat qe kane pasur te bejne dhe braktisur apo mashtruar, se cojne aspak ne mendje se kush do martohet me ata.
> 
> Por qe fatkeqesisht ka shume femra budallaqe dhe naive qe mashtrohen nga fjalet e bukura dhe pastaj mbesin me gisht ne goje e vuajne pasojat.


sa bukur ke folur, plotesisht dakort me ty  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sayan2003

Kur lexo postimet e disa femrave ktu e kupto pse gocat qe nmoshen 11-12 vjece fillojn e bojn seks nga edukata qe morin n'shpi. 

Pyetja qe do ti boj un hapsit temes osht kjo. Ti per c'far e do ket gocen t'jet e virgjer? Ke nermen me e mor per gru apo me e majt dashnore ca kohe e me pas me i dhon duret? Dashnori tjeter qe do ta zej pas teje edhe ai do ta kerkoj t'virgjer e keshtu me rradh sa here qe femra t'ndrroj dashnor duhet me u ballafaqu me t'njejtin problem. 

Virgjiniteti kurr nuk duhet t'jet shkak per t'percaktu nershmrin e femres por nga ana tjeter nuk duhet me ja nenvlehtsu vleren. Ato meshkuj qe skan lon femer pa ja ngrejt komet nfun me kurva do perfundojn. Ca tmjellesh do korresh.

----------


## JuliusB

Haram e depsesa haram..ci kini keto tema q diskutoni kshu ?..tobestrafkullah .

----------


## skender76

> Kur lexo postimet e disa femrave ktu e kupto pse gocat qe nmoshen 11-12 vjece fillojn e bojn seks nga edukata qe morin n'shpi. 
> 
> Pyetja qe do ti boj un hapsit temes osht kjo. Ti per c'far e do ket gocen t'jet e virgjer? Ke nermen me e mor per gru apo me e majt dashnore ca kohe e me pas me i dhon duret? Dashnori tjeter qe do ta zej pas teje edhe ai do ta kerkoj t'virgjer e keshtu me rradh sa here qe femra t'ndrroj dashnor duhet me u ballafaqu me t'njejtin problem. 
> 
> Virgjiniteti kurr nuk duhet t'jet shkak per t'percaktu nershmrin e femres por nga ana tjeter nuk duhet me ja nenvlehtsu vleren. Ato meshkuj qe skan lon femer pa ja ngrejt komet nfun me kurva do perfundojn. Ca tmjellesh do korresh.


Sayen, ke fol si un para 20 vjetsh...

Pytje per ty e t'tjert qe e menojn si ti:
Nese nje vajze bie n'dashuri me nje mashkull (legen ose jo...), perfundon ne shtrat me te, ti si thu, esht ku#ve?

----------

